# Rolls Camera Mfg. Co, Chicago, IL



## larrywseale (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello:

I'm looking for information on the Rolls Camera Manufacturing Company and the cameras they made. I know that prior to WWII, they produced a BAKELITE 127 viewfinder camera and the company seems to have disappeared by 1941. 

I have a SUPER ROLLS 35mm viewfinder camera and can find zero information on it. Perhaps the most interesting thing is that the camera has a (I believe) hand finished solid aluminum body.

My thought is they may have tried to resurrect the company after WWII and instead of the cheapie BAKELITE went for the "high-end" with their SUPER ROLLS 35mm. They obviously failed 

Any information much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## compur (Apr 26, 2010)

My copy of McKeown's Guide doesn't give any company information.  It says
the Super Rolls was "cast metal" and they also list a 620 camera called the 
"Super Rolls Seven Seven."


----------



## larrywseale (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you.

The body is soft & looks like cast aluminum but I'm sure not a metal expert & it could be some alloy. There are file marks on what I assume were rough spots on the back edge of the body. It doesn't show when the back is closed so they just didn't bother to polish the edge.

Does McKeown happen to give manufacturer dates? I'd like to find out if it's pre or post-WWII.


----------



## compur (Apr 26, 2010)

Nope, no dates for that model.  Most likely late 30s to early 40s I would think.


----------



## diser (Apr 27, 2010)

My McKeown's shows this info about a camera. Actually two cameras:

Super Rolls 35mm, f3.5 - Inexpensive 35mm cast-metal camera with body release. Retractable front with helical focusing. Shutter 25-200. Achromatic Rollax f3.5 lens. $20-30.
Super Rolls 35mm, f4.5 - Similar, but without body release. Anastigmat f4.5 lens. $20-30.

Found an address for the Rolls Camera Mfg:
1414S. Wabash Ave., Chicago, IL


----------



## diser (Apr 27, 2010)

Oct 21, 1941 there was a legal case against Rolls Camera's patent infringement. This means  manufacturer did exist at that point. There are some notes about 1945 too, though I wouldn't rely on those.


----------



## larrywseale (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks.

Do you know what they were sued for & by whom? I googled & couldn't find anything on the web. 

I didn't realize the camera had helical focus because the the focus ring wouldn't turn even with the release button pushed in. Took the lens and shutter off and it has many years of accumulated gunk. 

No wonder, the camera has a little hole in the top where you oil the sprocket mechanism and it looks like oil gets everywhere. That seems like a really brilliant idea to me


----------



## diser (Apr 27, 2010)

Search Google Books.

"J. Gatter v. Rolls Camera Mfg. Co. et al. Consent decree holding patents valid and infringed, injunction Oct. 21, 1941.
2,220,599 (See 2,213,492.)
2,240,410 (See Des. 119,867.)
2,250,753 (See 2,131,429.)"

These are the patent numbers, though only this one is related to the cameras:
MEANS FOE PREVENTING REVERSE ROTA - Google Patent Search


----------



## larrywseale (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------

